#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  How to respond to "FARANG, FARANG!!"?

## longjohnfarang

What is something witty to say when people (usually kids) point at you and say "FARANG! FARANG!", while looking at you like you're an alien with three heads?

I usually say "manang dek noy". Is there something more appropriate? The other day a young girl, probably 6 years old, came up to me and just stared at me saying "FARANG" over and over. What is the best way to respond?

----------


## Dillinger

Monkey!!

----------


## hick

Wai them high and clumsily like an oaf.

Or spit at them.    :Razz:

----------


## hick

Honestly, I tend to point at them...<like a proper farang finger-point> and say 'Khon Thai, Khon Thai" and watch them stop and stare even harder.

----------


## Nicethaiza

Kiss their ass and say khun naa rak mak!!

----------


## longjohnfarang

> Wai them high and clumsily like an oaf.
> 
> Or spit at them.


I'm not sure that would benefit their perception of foreigners  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Iceman123

> What is something witty to say when people (usually kids) point at you and say "FARANG! FARANG!", while looking at you like you're an alien with three heads?


"Shut-up and get in the car - there's more liquorice all sorts where those ones came from"
 :rofl:

----------


## hick

> I'm not sure that would benefit their perception of foreigners


AhA!  A do-gooder looking out for his fellow crack-heads.  

In that case, slip the kid a twenty bahtsky and growl at him.

----------


## lom



----------


## Topper

I usually turn around and see what they're on about.  It could be that I've left my phone laying on the table or something...other than that, I just give them a stupid look and ignore them.

----------


## Luigi

Pull down your shorts and start finger bashing your anus with your thumb.

----------


## Topper

> Pull down your shorts and start finger bashing your anus with your thumb.


You know it turns you on when I do that....

----------


## thaimeme

_FARANG._


Because you are.
 :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

ใช่แล้ว  

or 

ถูกต้อง

----------


## Norton

Look around and say dtrong nai

----------


## wasabi

I pull a window licking face, point back ventriloquistly uttering "Spastic "

----------


## slimboyfat

If any kids are like that around my place I would hit them where it really hurts - by not liking their Facebook posts

----------


## Dillinger

> start finger bashing your anus with your thumb.


Wouldnt that be thumb bashing. Or is that already taken?

----------


## Dillinger

Did Thailand ever carry the whitey around on one of those boxes, shoulder high  with carry handles on the front and back... what were they called? 

You wanna make them one

----------


## Dillinger

Ahhh here you go... a Kiao, in Thai script too .....





> The[at]litter[at]is a class of[at]wheelless[at]vehicles, a type of[at]human-powered transport, for the transport of persons. Examples of litter vehicles include[at]palki[at]or[at]पालकी[at](India),[at]lectica(ancient Rome),[at]kiệu[at](Vietnam, 轎),[at]sedan chair[at](Britain),litera[at](Spain),[at]palanquin[at](France,[at]India),[at]jiao[at](China, 轎),liteira[at](Portugal),[at]wo[at](วอ, Chinese style known as[at]kiaoเกี้ยว) (Thailand),[at]gama[at](Korea),[at]koshi,[at]ren[at]and[at]kago(Japan, 駕籠),[at]tahtırevan[at](Turkey)and (sankayan) (Philippines[at]ᜐᜈ᜔ᜃᜌᜋ᜔)

----------


## crackerjack101

smile.

----------


## Dillinger

Thats how it feels when you first experience it, aint it?

Now I can see the dollar signs in the little fukkers eyes

Am i being harsh? Maybe jaded from being in Bangkok too long

----------


## Luigi

'Fuck Off You Little Shit' and knuckle him right on the bridge of the nose?

----------


## Scottish Gary

I dont think being called farang is a derogatory term. If a Thai wants to insult you they will call you an animals name. Kwai is one of their favourites when describing big slow farangs who can be led by the nose.

----------


## Slick

> 'Fuck Off You Little Shit' and knuckle him right on the bridge of the nose?


You'd need to heighten up a bit to pull that one off  :Sad:

----------


## longjohnfarang

> I dont think being called farang is a derogatory term. If a Thai wants to insult you they will call you an animals name. Kwai is one of their favourites when describing big slow farangs who can be led by the nose.


It may not derogatory, but sometimes I just want to be left alone. Does it really brighten their day so much to see someone with white skin and a big nose? Is it really that amazing? Can you imagine if I taught my kids, in USA to point and say "blackie! blackie! blackie!" every time they see a black person? How do you think that would go down? So Thai kids are taught never to ask things or question authority, but harassing white people is OK.

----------


## hick

> sometimes I just want to be left alone.


If you ever wake up in Asia and think, "_I don't want to be gawked at today_," it may be time to reconsider your previous decisions.

----------


## Jack meoff

> Pull down your shorts and start finger bashing your anus with your thumb


 :rofl:

----------


## sabang

I just turn around, give them a stupid grin and say hello.

----------


## Neo

:mid:

----------


## redhaze

I usually ignore it but sometimes point at them and say, "Thai, Thai" mimicking their dumb ass voice they have on.

Or point and just say "farang, farang" back at them the same way. Even though it doesn't make sense I feel kids understand that shit

----------


## Digby Fantona

> 



One of your better posts, Neo, keep it up !

----------


## Neo

one of those posts where I'd got beyond the point of no return and then thought... I can't be fucking arsed with this topic... 

 ::chitown::

----------


## Digby Fantona

> one of those posts where I'd got beyond the point of no return and then thought... I can't be fucking arsed with this topic...


I know the feeling, mate, I know the feeling.

----------


## Neo

> mate


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



 :Greddy2:

----------


## Digby Fantona

Well, you wouldn't have understood the word "but", would you ?

----------


## Maanaam

Frown in mock anger and say, "Mai supap!, "Khun Farang" supap kwa".

----------


## Digby Fantona

It happened to me about five weeks ago when two boys, about five years old, yelled at me in Big C. They were clearly being brought up to be complete idiots and I felt like smacking them across the chops !  I just replied, "Thai,Thai,Thai". Ignorant, horrid little bastards !

----------


## Auroria

> to say when people (usually kids) point at you and say "FARANG! FARANG!", while looking at you like you're an alien with three heads?


Nanu Nanu.

----------


## Auroria

> I just turn around, give them a stupid grin and say hello.


I'm usually the same.

A few previous times I've asked them in Thai where the farang is, that I don't see him, while looking around.

That kinda stumps them.

----------


## Troy

> What is something witty to say when people (usually kids) point at you and say "FARANG! FARANG!", while looking at you like you're an alien with three heads?


There was a time when I picked up a little boy by his ankles and held him over a large pot muttering words along the lines of farangs eat Thai children for breakfast...He pissed himself, presumably because he was laughing so much. His sister still teases him about it to this day, but they have never dared call me a farang since.

I wouldn't recommend doing this, however, unless you know their mother very well indeed... :Smile: 

Nowadays, I put on a Mr Bean face and get a good laugh out of them....

----------


## David48atTD

Was looking for something else and came across this.

Damm, the question has been asked so many times across the different Thai Forums.

My 1/2 Farang kids from a few years ago contemplating the inevitable question ...

----------


## barrylad66

ไม่ไข่เป็นลูกครุ่ง that's my go too :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

^ Really?
Where's Todd Daniels when you need him?

----------


## Luigi

^ illiterate.  :Sad: 

Mai chai pben luuk krung but should be written as  ไม่ไช่เป็นลูกครึ่ง

Somebody doesnt know their Sala uuuughs.  :Smile:  


You could roll with ไม่ไช่เป็นคนโง่ manfan.  :Smile:

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Pull down your shorts and start finger bashing your anus with your thumb.


 He doesnt need much of an incentive to start doing that.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> It happened to me about five weeks ago when two boys, about five years old, yelled at me in Big C. They were clearly being brought up to be complete idiots and I felt like smacking them across the chops !  I just replied, "Thai,Thai,Thai". Ignorant, horrid little bastards !


 Getting ridiculed by children in public...You must have thought you had left  all that behind in Wales

----------


## Fondles

Show em ya pimp hand, no words needed.

----------


## ChalkyDee

khun mae sawn marayaat reu bplao, then take the conversation from there.

----------


## bluecowry

I say this and they start running, mong arai ai-sat!

----------


## kmart

> What is something witty to say when people (usually kids) point at you and say "FARANG! FARANG!", while looking at you like you're an alien with three heads?
> 
> I usually say "manang dek noy". Is there something more appropriate? The other day a young girl, probably 6 years old, came up to me and just stared at me saying "FARANG" over and over. What is the best way to respond?



"Would you like to see some puppies?"

----------

